# Hymer B544 width



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

I am looking to change my motorhome and really like the Hymer B544.

I would like a 05 06 reg vehicle but can't seem to find the exact width measurement not including mirrors, I've seen anything from 2.21 to 2.37m. Because of the width restriction of my drive up to 2.35m would be okay but anything over that woud start to get me a bit worried. 

Many thanks

Russell


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just widen the drive and enjoy your new m/h. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Russell,

The official measurement of the B class models is 2.35.

Hope this helps.

tony


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

10 years ago I flummaxed the estate agent as I wanted the drive way to be a certain width-to accommodate my Hymer. Eventually I found a house with the right length drive but not quite wide enough. I moved a brick gate pillar about 2 foot cost £90 well worth it.


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> 10 years ago I flummaxed the estate agent as I wanted the drive way to be a certain width-to accommodate my Hymer. Eventually I found a house with the right length drive but not quite wide enough. I moved a brick gate pillar about 2 foot cost £90 well worth it.


Unfortunately our house is further forward than our neighbours and I might upset them if I move their wall.

Russell


----------



## 114487 (Jul 17, 2008)

for a 2005-2006 hymer b544 the width is 2.29m the new shape 2007 onwards they are 2.35m but remember that does not include mirrors


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Russel,

From memory my B544l was at 2.35 as stated by Gemmy.

Steve


----------



## 114487 (Jul 17, 2008)

only the new shape b class hymers are 2.35m wide all the other older b class are 2.29m wide, i do sell hymers for a living at edgehill motorhomes so the figures i have supplied are correct.
best regards
lee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,

To check out all hymer old models see

http://www.hymer.ag/de/index.php?kategorie=100105

tony


----------

